# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Armët e vjetra shqiptare

## BARAT

Nese ka persona qe te kene foto te vjetra armesh shqiptare le ti hedhin po paten mundesi. Gjeta diku ne nje faqe nje pistolete shqiptare, por ne kemi qene goxha te njohur per prodhimin e armeve. 

Kush do ta bleje ose thjesht ta shohe shkoni e vizitoni

 Link:
http://www.antiqueswords.com/otp6.htm

----------


## Homza

950 dollare per nje cop druni ahh? jo mer dak jo...

----------


## PRI-LTN

Trofe me arme shqiptare.

----------


## BARAT

Ne pergjithsi armet e Ballkanit jane te njejta. Perkthin nuk po bej se jane fotot me te rendesishme, por nese doni me shume detaje shkoni ne adresen qe shkruhet ne foto.

*Large Wootz Jambiya Dagger, Ottoman / Balkan / Albania* 
We offer for sale from our private collection this very nice Ottoman / Balkan (probably Albanian) Jambiya dagger, with very large 13 inches wootz (Damascus) steel blade. Steel handle inlaid with gold koftgari decoration. 20 inches total length. Very good condition. No scabbard.

----------


## BARAT

*Balkan / East European Sword / Saber - 8506*

Up for sale is this interesting sword of somewhat unknown origin. The blade is forged from good hard steel, 33 inches long with 11 inches raised back edge. It is deeply stamped below the langet with a faced moon, very similar to the marking of German trade blade of the 19 C which were sold to many places. The grip is wood inlaid with insets of Mother of Pearl and the cross guard and other handle fittings are engraved brass. Total length 39 inches. Very good condition. Small wobbling of the cross guard. The handle fittings and decoration suggests an East European / Balkan origin. A very good sword.

----------


## BARAT

*Balkan Kard Knife, Albania (?)*

This is a nice an interesting Kard knife, Balkan, probably from Albania. The blade is straight, single edge, 6 ¾ inches long decorated with gold koftgari. The grip is a single piece of walrus ivory, carved from the inner core of the tusk and showing the clear marble like structure of the ivory. The bolster is brass (clear Ottoman influence). The scabbard is wood covered with the original green velvet (faded and worn) and the locket and chape are steel inlaid with silver wires in a very typical ottoman style. The Albanian attribution is derived from the pommel shape of the hilt, which has resemblance to the classical Albanian jambiyas hilts. Very good condition.

----------


## Kerpi

Ej, jam kurioz per stilin e vecante te pistoletave dhe ne vecanti pushkeve te gjata qe perdornin luftetaret shqiptar. Ky stil eshte autentik i shqiptarve apo e kane huazuar nga turqit?

----------


## PRI-LTN

Diku ne nje liber kam lexuar per disa punishte armesh ne Shqiperi, por nuk me kujtohet libri. Mbaj mend qe ne Shkoder ishte nje punishte me fame te madhe ne rajon, ne mos gabohem.

----------


## BARAT

> Ej, jam kurioz per stilin e vecante te pistoletave dhe ne vecanti pushkeve te gjata qe perdornin luftetaret shqiptar. Ky stil eshte autentik i shqiptarve apo e kane huazuar nga turqit?


Normalisht qe nuk jane shqiptaret ata qe shpiken pushken apo barutin, por e vecanta eshte ne ndertimin e armeve, dekoracionin dhe formen. Kjo mund te jete objekt kerkimi dhe studimi, gjithnje pa mohuar influencen e vendeve te tjera sepse eshte dhene e marre. Shpatat dhe thika lane qene disa prej armeve qe shqiptaret i kane pasur autentike, pra qe i kishin te trasheguara...ndersa ne kohene e perandorise otomane, shqiptaret kane qene me te privilegjuar per punen e armatimit. 
Janina dhe Epiri ka qene gjithashtu nder vendet ku prodhoheshin pistoleta te vecanta. Veriu ka shkodren dhe Ulqinin per kete tradite, por edhe Mirditoret ne mos gaboj. Prizreni e Peja ne Kosove etj

----------


## BARAT

* Fine Wootz Balkan ( Greek /Albanian) Shamshir Sword*

Kjo eshte nje shpate shume e vecante shqiptare/ballkanase

Very unusual Shamshir sword mounted with a Balkan style hilt. Very good watered blade, 31 ½ inches long, heavily covered with gold koftgari Arabic inscription . Handle plated with silver. Very good condition. The silver chain connecting the pommel to one of the quillons is missing. No scabbard. The origin of this sword is believed to be from the Balkan area, Greek or Albania. A similar sword appears in the Russin book on Turkish weapons (page 121)

*Sqarim-shpesh here kur thuhet grek/shqiptar imagjinoni edhe arvanitasit e peloponezit me keto arme, se Albanian eshte term i perdorur per kufijte aktuale tane jo per etnine.

----------


## BARAT

Fine Wootz Balkan ( Greek /Albanian) Shamshir Sword

----------


## BARAT

*Very Fine Balkan Yataghan with Silver Handle*
These type of Yataghan swords are usually regarded as Balkan, mid to late 19 C. Some even specify them as Bosnian. This fine one has a 22 inches blade with traces of gold koftgari work. The handle is made of silver with fine filigree work and set with corals. The scabbard is whole silver, finely chased. Total length29 inches. It is quite rare to find such type of Yataghan in this fine condition.

----------


## BARAT

Very Fine Balkan Yataghan with Silver Handle
....*Jatagani i famshem shqiptar*. Kur thuhet se eshte perdorur ne shek e XVII ne Bosnje s duhet harruar se Bosnja ka qene deri shume vone me shtresezime te forta shqiptare

----------


## BARAT

Edhe nje tjeter nga Jatagani

----------


## BARAT

*Pair of Balkan Miquelet Pistols, C 1800*

This fantastic pair of pistols is coming from Greek or Albania, early 19 C. Identical 19 ½ inches long each with Miquelet lock and elaborate silver mounts in high relief. Excellent working condition. A very similar pair is shown in  R. Elgood  Firearms of the Islamic World  Page 94.

----------


## BARAT

*Pair of Balkan Miquelet Pistols, C 1800*

----------


## Kreksi

Arme Orientale po, e kurrsesi arme shqiptare...
Ndoshta njer prej tyre ishte shqiptare...
tjeter eshte se kan mbajtur keto arme te stilit arnautlluk, kjo nuk do thot se jane arme shqiptare.

----------


## Dorontina

Te gjitha keto ishin arme te lehta te mesjetes , me dizajn serm e gur te qmushem ..
*asgje para Otomanit turk,asgje pas otomanit turk .*Por ishin te bukra ska fjalê por arme te lehta .ska as Topa as ghyle etj...

----------


## Ermal 22

> Te gjitha keto ishin arme te lehta te mesjetes , me dizajn serm e gur te qmushem ..
> *asgje para Otomanit turk,asgje pas otomanit turk .*Por ishin te bukra ska fjalê por arme te lehta .ska as Topa as ghyle etj...


Mos na e nxij kaq shume me fjale kohen e otomanit turk pasi mullini i kafese mbahet si nje nga shpikjet e pakta qe sollen pushtuesit, nderkohe qe Europa e vertete perendimore bente revolucion industrial, kulturor e shoqeror. Keshtu moj Dorontina se edhe gjuhen mezi e shkruan si duhet, pasiqe edhe ate na e kufizoi ne perdorim turku otoman. 
Gjithashtu ne kohen e 'tolerantave' otomane, arme lejoheshin te mbanin vetem myslimanet, te cilet kishin mundesi edhe ti prodhonin ato. Ca thone qe shqiptaret u bene myslimane dhe per punen e armes se e kane dashur ate per shekuj, sidomos kur jeton ne mehalle te veshtire. Kuptohet qe ne Ballkan vetem shqiptaret e boshnjaket kishin myslimane me shumice, prandaj dhe punishtet e shqiptareve moren zhvillim pasi ishim dhe qejflinj armesh.
qashtu moj cike se dhe emri i vertete eshte Doruntine, se na dole e fiseve Dore krejt na dole.

----------


## BARAT

> Arme Orientale po, e kurrsesi arme shqiptare...
> Ndoshta njer prej tyre ishte shqiptare...
> tjeter eshte se kan mbajtur keto arme te stilit arnautlluk, kjo nuk do thot se jane arme shqiptare.


Kreks ato jane arme te ballkanit dhe kryesishte viseve qe ne ate kohe kishin shumicen e popullsise shqiptare...nuk them se shqiptaret shpiken armet, por bej nje kerkim per jataganin shqiptar dhe e shikon nese ka qene apo jo nje arme e preferuar dhe e prodhuar nga shqipet....kur thuhet pisqolle greko/shqiptare ka qene e perdorur ne viset aktuale te Shqiperise dhe ne Greqi, por mos harro se dei ne Pelopone e gjetke Greqia gelonte nga shqiptaret
Ti kerkon dicka teresisht autentike ndoshta
Ne drejtim te tille te vjen ne ndihme zejtaria shqiptare dhe prodhimi i armeve me dekoracione sermi. Sot e kesaj dite akoma ne shqiperi ka tyradita te tilla, pra punim sermi e bakri...gjen me shumice ne Shkoder e Kruje

----------

